# Nissan Gtr M16?



## jon(m600bhp) (May 28, 2004)

Ive noticed Middlehurst have a GTR for sale that they are advertising as a M16 (1of16)

What differences do these have to a standard GTR?


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

I was looking at the same car and was also curious. The advert only mentions a Nismo ECU as being different to a normal car.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141456-middlehurst-m-16-special-edition-r35.html


----------



## jon(m600bhp) (May 28, 2004)

Thanks mate, so these should be more power


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

The real M-16 :


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Either that or it is a confused 90s Puegeot!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Nismo ecu, and some extra carbon from memory


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Nismo ecu, and some extra carbon from memory


I think there is a y-pipe as well. 
There is a black one here in Peterhead and I spoke to the lad who has it, unless the pipe was fitted later. 
J


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If anyone owns one and wants the plate M16 GTR let me know.


----------



## jon(m600bhp) (May 28, 2004)

Wonder what power?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Still standard, a more aggressive throttle Map on the nismo ecu


----------



## jon(m600bhp) (May 28, 2004)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## qphoop (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm looking to buy a M-16 in the near future if you know if anyone is selling please message me.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There***8217;s one on autotrader now.


----------



## qphoop (Mar 17, 2018)

Cheers for the shout but that is Adrian's car at RS Direct i work just around the corner from him he sold it within 24 hours for £41999 on Saturday.


----------



## Mds (Sep 29, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> If anyone owns one and wants the plate M16 GTR let me know.


How much for the plate


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

"Euroexports" has it now


----------



## Mds (Sep 29, 2019)

jon(m600bhp) said:


> Ive noticed Middlehurst have a GTR for sale that they are advertising as a M16 (1of16)
> 
> What differences do these have to a standard GTR?


M16 gtr is a special model way faster then standard version


----------



## Mds (Sep 29, 2019)

Has anyone got a M16 GTR been looking for one for a while now will spend up to £50k mileage must be under 80,000 and must have full service history and immaculate bodywork. Please reply with your email or number if anyone has one available.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

have you tried calling middlehursts, they may have a lead for you.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I have one, have owned it for the last 7 years. I am half-tempted to sell it but I have no idea what I'd get to replace it!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mds said:


> M16 gtr is a special model way faster then standard version


Or buy a stage 1 car and nothing in it but you get 20K change, buy a 4.25 and theres a big difference, thing is you cant change one thing on an M16 or its no longer a M16 worth the extra premium.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Never heard of the M16's, or are these the club sport packages Andy sold in the early days? If it is these, then there is no additional power from a standard GT-R so not sure how they can be much faster Mds?? Do you have the specs you could share please?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I think they are 600hp so basically an expensive stage 1


----------

